
Airbnb and the 2017 Presidential Inauguration - dsr12
https://washington-dc.airbnbcitizen.com/airbnb-2017-presidential-inauguration/
======
win_ini
Undoubtedly - Trump will shutdown Airbnb in DC because it's bringing down his
hotel's prices. Well, maybe he won't shut it down - but just Tweet that he
will.

